# Cattle panel shelters



## GarciaFarms (Oct 27, 2013)

I have been reading about cattle panel shelters and like the idea. I want to attach the panels to wooden pallets to make it solid walls and taller. My question is how do you attach the tarp to the panels?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I used small diameter wire. When you put the tarp on extend it over both ends and wire to the underside. Then poke holes in the tarp over the vertical sides and wire there.


----------



## GarciaFarms (Oct 27, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> I used small diameter wire. When you put the tarp on extend it over both ends and wire to the underside. Then poke holes in the tarp over the vertical sides and wire there.


The holes in the tarp....do they rip the tarp or cause any leaks within the shelter?


----------



## Meg1614 (Oct 28, 2013)

If it is not the grommets that are already in the tarp the poking holes will weaken the tarp. It should hold though for the winter but probably would have to be changed in the spring or sooner if you have a harsh winter.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

GarciaFarms said:


> The holes in the tarp....do they rip the tarp or cause any leaks within the shelter?


Mine didn't, but I didn't wire it at the top - only on the sides.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We are planning to make one too. Need a covered hay area where we can put a roll bale of hay for the girls to have it available 24/7.
I'm not sure yet how we will do ours, but I am thinking that you should attach the cattle panel on the inside of the pallet, so I'd probably attach the tarp to the outside of the pallet with something very strong, I'd think wire would be best so it doesn't rot/break.
We're probably doing that, then screw on OSB
over the pallet, but make it so we can take the OSB off when we need to replace the tarp. 

IMO you will want to try and keep the tarp out of the goats reach so they don't chew on it.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I attached my tarp to the pallets with staples front an back an on the sides. I used zip ties to attach the panels together.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

mmiller said:


> I attached my tarp to the pallets with staples front an back an on the sides. I used zip ties to attach the panels together.


How is it holding up? Do you have pictures? I'm getting ready to see about getting panels. I really hope this works out the way I am thinking, we need additional shelter space badly before the goats start kidding, and need a covered place to put the round bale. My kids are buying the stuff to make it with some of their 4-H $$.

Of course the biggest problem I face is...where to put it LOL


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

mmiller said:


> I attached my tarp to the pallets with staples front an back an on the sides. I used zip ties to attach the panels together.


Zip ties don't work here for some reason. I used heavy-duty ties on one shelter and everytime I turned around they had broken. I finally just went to wire.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> Zip ties don't work here for some reason. I used heavy-duty ties on one shelter and everytime I turned around they had broken. I finally just went to wire.


I had worried about zip ties but I think the reason I have gotten away with it is because our winters the last couple years have been very mild. Hardly any snow to speak of.

I haven't taken any pics of it but will try to get some this weekend. Its holding up great I keep my creep feeder in it so my Jr does have access to feed at all times an made a hay feeder out of a Rubbermaid tub. So far Im happy with it an hope it gets me thur this winter until I can get a barn put up in the spring,


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hear ya, we've had mild winters too, but they are saying we'll have a harsh winter this year. I wasn't too worried until I saw how thick the girls coats are coming in this year.

I am going to pay for the cattle panels today so the feed store can get them delivered on Monday. 
I have a canvas tarp <billboard sign actually haha>, I don't know if it will work though, we'll see - I think it's 12'x20', we've been using it to cover our trailer, doesn't flap in the wind, etc. so it would be ideal.
I don't have any wire so I will pick some up.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Candace, another option to the wire is to get a board - a 2X4 or 1X2, doesn't have to be big - and wrap the end of the tarp over it, then nail to the pallets. You can also place it so the tarp is between the pallets and the board and nail in place. If you have a lot of strong wind, that will keep the tarp from ripping where it is wired. I have done that when the back of the shelter is next to a fence and it works very well. I didn't think of that til just now or would have mentioned it earlier - sorry.


----------



## goattgoat (Oct 22, 2013)

You can also use an old pool winter cover. The grommets make it easy to attach.


----------

